# "Pseudo Types"



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

Alot of 9's mistype as 5's. I might be one such person. I have strong 5 and 9 in my trifix and lately, it's been suggested I'm 9w1 with 5w6 in my trifix rather than the reverse.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

A compare/contrast write-up for each of these would be nice, although I imagine it would take a lot of work.


----------

